# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: به نظرتون کاربرانی که سابقه 4 سال و بیشتر سابقه فعالیت دارند  کاربر VIP بشن خوبه یا بده؟چرا؟مشکل چیه

## habibb

> مشکلات کنونی که برطرف شد نوبت اجرای برنامه های جدید برای سایت از لحاظ محتوا خواهد بود، طوری که علاوه بر کاربران مبتدی و متوسط برای کاربران حرفه ای نیز جذابیت لازم وجود خواهد داشت


با سلام
ی ایده اومد توی ذهنم نمی تونم نگم
اینکه تعداد کاربران VIP سایت بیشتر بشه خوبه یا بده ؟ چه مشکلاتی وجود داره؟
یعنی هر کس خواست VIP بشه باید 4 سال از فعالیتش توی سایت بگذره؟
به نظر من کسی که 4 سال فعالیت کرده نمیات کاری کنه که حساب VIPیش باطل بشه؟
به نظرم که فکر خوبیه؟ حالا هر کی دلیل خودش رو بگه؟
من میگم اینجوری جنب و جوش بیشتر میشه البته از نوع علمیش!
می خوام شوق و اشتیاق بیشتری برقرار بشه و هم اینکه محیط دوستانه و صمیمیتری داشته باشیم!
متشکرم
VIP.PNGhazf111.PNG
packsazi.PNG

----------


## meisam3322

درورد

چه فرقی میکنه شما VIP باشید یا نه ؟؟!! چه فرق اساسی با account معمولی داره ؟

----------


## ayat_tanavar

> درورد
> 
> چه فرقی میکنه شما VIP باشید یا نه ؟؟!! چه فرق اساسی با account معمولی داره ؟


قیافه بیشتری می تونی بگیری .

----------


## habibb

> درورد
> 
> چه فرقی میکنه شما VIP باشید یا نه ؟؟!! چه فرق اساسی با account معمولی داره ؟


کاربران VIP تمام امکانات مدیریتی رو دارن

----------


## meisam3322

> قیافه بیشتری می تونی بگیری .


منظورتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## ayat_tanavar

> منظورتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این vip شدن . برا این خوبه فکر می کنی تو هم کسی هستی . یا فایده ی دیگری نداره . مثلا جلو اسمت مینویسن vip بعد تو احساس می کنی . تو هم وجود داری . کلی قیافه می گیری . د همین خاصیت دیگه ای نداره.

----------


## Felony

ربطی به سال حظور در سایت نداره ، کاربران VIP عمدتا مدیران بازنشسته سایت هستند .

----------


## habibb

> ربطی به سال حظور در سایت نداره ، کاربران VIP عمدتا مدیران بازنشسته سایت هستند .


خب تغییرش میدیم

----------


## SlowCode

> خب تغییرش میدیم


از اون حرفا بود :لبخند گشاده!: 
ظاهرا نمیدونی چرا اون دو تا تاپیکت حذف شد!

چیزی که شما میگی شاید برای بعضی ها اولش جذاب باشه.
ولی کاذب هست! و بعد از مدتی عادی میشه.
مثل همین ستاره ها!
اولش خاکستری بودیم تلاش کردیم شدیم سبز، بعد آبی، بعد قرمز، ولی مدت هاست که زرد هستیم :لبخند گشاده!: 
منظورم اینه اینجور چیزا همشون یه پایانی دارن.
و فرد وقتی هدفش از اومدن به سایت درست نباشه بعد مدتی دچار بد اخلاقی میشه!
طبیعی هم هست! طرف میخواد تشکر جمع کنه ولی نمیتونه! پس عصبانی میشه.

الان تو stackoverflow طرف 28000 تا سوال رو پاسخ داده!
اونجا تشویق خاصی هم وجود نداره! فقط یه امتیاز داره که به میزان پاسخ + لایک ها بستگی داره.

مهم هدف هست. هدف اگه چیزی به جز کمک به دیگران باشه به مشکل بر میخوره.

الان تو همین stackoverflow دقت کن طرف میاد یه سوال میپرسه اونقدر واضح جواب میدن که آدم کیف میکنه.
ولی اینجا چی؟ بعضی ها میان مثلا یه کلمه FIFO مینویسن و تمام!

----------


## ayat_tanavar

> از اون حرفا بود
> ظاهرا نمیدونی چرا اون دو تا تاپیکت حذف شد!
> 
> چیزی که شما میگی شاید برای بعضی ها اولش جذاب باشه.
> ولی کاذب هست! و بعد از مدتی عادی میشه.
> مثل همین ستاره ها!
> اولش خاکستری بودیم تلاش کردیم شدیم سبز، بعد آبی، بعد قرمز، ولی مدت هاست که زرد هستیم
> منظورم اینه اینجور چیزا همشون یه پایانی دارن.
> و فرد وقتی هدفش از اومدن به سایت درست نباشه بعد مدتی دچار بد اخلاقی میشه!
> ...


مطلبت خوب بود . آفرین.

----------


## ayat_tanavar

آقا میثم تو چه نظری داری؟

----------


## D32.00110

از مدیران کسی نظر نمیده ؟

----------


## hamid_hr

به نظر من خوب نیس
من اکانتم مال 85 هستش
ولی تقریبا یک ساله که فعالیت دارم تو سایت
باید ایتم های بیشتری براش داشته باشیم

----------


## UfnCod3r

با همین چند تا ستاره که من دارم هر دفعه میان پیام خصوصی می دن سوال و.. می کنن . حالا حسابشو بکن VIP بشی . :قهقهه: 
من فکر کنم ی سری چیزای دیگه مثل مقام عظمای SuperCoder ای و ... اضافه کنن بهتره.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## nathan

به نظر من سال مهم نیست چه بسا عزیزانی که در مدتی کوتاه ، بسیار فعال تر از اونهائی که شاید چون منی که حالا یه هوا هم قدیمی تر هستیم  عمل کردن! در ثانی حالا VIP هم شدیم این چه تأثیری در روند کار سایت یا حتی در مسیر شغلی ما داره؟ حتماً می دونید که تعداد و کیفیت پستهای یک کاربر در StackOverflow می تونه در Resume شغلیه اون شخص خیلی مؤثر باشه اما واقعاً آیا در ایران هم اینطوری هست و عزیزانی که واقعاً بارها حتی به خود من کمک کردن می تونن در این سایت از چنین موهبتی بر خوردار باشن؟
ما از زدن کلید "تشکر کردن" ابا داریم ، از کنار سئوالهای فنی دیگران به راحتی و بی تفاوتی رد می شیم، حالا Vip بودن یا نبودن آیا این فرهنگ غلط مصرف کننده صرف بودن را تغییر میده؟
متأسفانه بر اساس محتوای پستهای برنامه نویسهای جوان و تازه به میدان آمده ما اینطور به نظر میاد که با سرعت نور دارن تنبل می شن و به جای مطالعه متون، پستها، خبرنامه ها و جستجوی وب به پست زدن آموزش ... و یا راه سریع یادگیریه آسان ... رو آوردن!
به هر حال پیشنهاد من به همه همکاران، عزیزان و فعالان در این سایت و این حوزه اینه که به جای طرح چنین مواردی به فکر فرهنگ سازی فن برنامه نویسی در بین اول خودمون و بعد جوانتر ها باشیم. اول بیایین بزرگ بودن و VIP بودن را با عمل یاد بگیریم و بعد انتظار داشته باشیم که مثل یه VIP بهمون نگاه کنن. . .
سر همگتون سبز ایام به کام

----------


## habibb

> به نظر من سال مهم نیست چه بسا عزیزانی که در مدتی کوتاه ، بسیار فعال تر از اونهائی که شاید چون منی که حالا یه هوا هم قدیمی تر هستیم  عمل کردن!


 


> باید ایتم های بیشتری براش داشته باشیم


فعال بودن مهم ترین گزینس و همین طور بار علمی!
ولی در کل جامعه ی افسرده و نا امیدی داریم!

از همتون نا امید شدم همون بهتر برم تو StackOverflow

----------


## sagggad

من هم با *SlowCode* موافقم...
باز اگه مدیر کل سایت بشی یه چیزی (مثلا میتونی درآمد داشته باشی)
اما VIP و مدیر بخش بیشتر مسئولیت داره و بعد از یه مدت حوصلت سر میره
من الان مدیر بخش وی بی دات نت تو سایت ام تی پارس هستم :
http://mtpars.ir/forumdisplay.php?43-VB-Net
ولی دیگه میخوام استفا بدم
کلا این چیزها شیرینیش سریع از بین میره و به تلخی تبدیل میشه
این نظر من بود
موفق باشید :لبخند:

----------


## danial.saeedi

ای بابا چرا تایپک الکی می سازید؟چه دلیلی داره ما بخش VIP داشته باشیم؟سوال مطرح کردن در StackOverflow راحت نیست،اگه سوال می پرسی،ممکنه هزارتا منفی بخوره یا نمی دونم.
بزار همه ی کاربر ها در یک رده باشن.

----------


## 1485159

با این حساب منم VIP میشم  :قهقهه:

----------


## habibb

> بزار همه ی کاربر ها در یک رده باشن.


به نظر من آزمایشی این کار برای یک ماه اجرا بشه هر کاربری که خواست سوء استفاده هم کنه توسط VIP های دیگه سریعا گزارش بشه تا اکانتش باطل بشه بره 4 ساله دیگه صبر کنه به نظر من که این خودش باعث پیشرفته سایته
سایت از این متروکگی در میات

----------


## SlowCode

> به نظر من آزمایشی این کار برای یک ماه اجرا بشه هر کاربری که خواست سوء استفاده هم کنه توسط VIP های دیگه سریعا گزارش بشه تا اکانتش باطل بشه بره 4 ساله دیگه صبر کنه به نظر من که این خودش باعث پیشرفته سایته
> سایت از این متروکگی در میات


 بابا این کارا چیه اخه؟
درکل هرچی میخوایین بنویسین چون این تاپیک هم احتمالا شب ساعت 12:30 پاک میشه.

اصلا این کار نه نیاز هست و نه عملی هست! و نه عاقلانه است!
شما الان 90 سالته! بیخیال شو :لبخند:

----------


## omidshaman

الان حالا مثلا من VIP بشم  فایدش چیه ؟!!
خیلی چیزای دیگه هست که واجب تر هستن !!
مثلا :
دسته بندی موضوعات مشکل داره !!
جست و جوی سایت به شدت افتضاحه !! (تا حالا نشده دنبال چیزی باشم و پیداش کرده باشم ! )
هر بخش به یک قسمت FAQ نیاز داره که تاپیک هایی که مهم هستن  و بیشتر ازشون سوال پرسیده میشه توش گذاشته بشن (این جوری سوالای تکراری به مراتب کمتر میشن  (یکی از مشکلات فروم هم همین تکراری بودن سوالاته))
می تونین یک امکان اضافه کنین که تاپیک ها  بر اساس تاریخ  یا بازدید یا تعداد تشکر و ... مرتب بشن 
مدیرای سایت اکثرا فعال نیستن .
سیستم اداره سایت بیشتر شبیه پادشاهی میمونه تا فروم !!
سایت به یک سری امکانات ویژه برای کاربرای فعال نیاز داره  الان مثلا کسی که توی stack فعالیت داره میدونه توی رزومه کاریش تاثیر داره ولی این جا چی ؟ 
و خیلی چیزای دیگه ...

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> کاربران VIP تمام امکانات مدیریتی رو دارن


برارد من چرا تشویش اذهان عمومی میکنید؟
کاربران VIP مدیران سابق سایت هستند و هیچ سطح دسترسی خاصی ندارند و دسترسی هاشون مثل کاربران معمولی هست!

----------


## fakhravari

مدیریت کمی به بهبودی سایت نمیکند

----------


## habibb

> برارد من چرا تشویش اذهان عمومی میکنید؟
> کاربران VIP مدیران سابق سایت هستند و هیچ سطح دسترسی خاصی ندارند و دسترسی هاشون مثل کاربران معمولی هست!


خب بازم تغییرش میدیم

----------


## SlowCode

> خب بازم تغییرش میدیم


 تغییرش میدین؟ :قهقهه: 
چقدر رویایی فکر میکنی!
به حرفه ای ترین اشخاص این فروم دوهزار ارزش قائل نمیشن! حالا میخوای بیان به پیشنهاد تو گوش کنن بعد حرفای تو رو تو سایت اعمال کنن؟
و بهت دسترسی بدن؟؟؟؟
یکم فکر کن! به گذشته سایت دقت کن. به فرمانروا فکر کن! به اهداف بالا :قهقهه:

----------


## khokhan

> خب بازم تغییرش میدیم


به نظر من ستاره و قبّه و درجه و مدک و سابقه ... همشون دست وپاگیر هستند !!! مهم اینه که فکر کنیم و بیاندیشم چی بلدیم و چطور می تونیم دیگران رو درآموخته هامون شریک کنیم 
به قول شاعر که می گه : زعمل برآید کار   *** وانگهی دریا شود :لبخند گشاده!:  
چه فرقی می کنه مدیر باشین یا کاربر ساده یعنی مدیر یا vip نباشی نمی تونی از دست بنده خدایی بگیری و خدا و بنده اش رو شاد بکنی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.....................
.........
راستش من این ستاره های کذایی رو هم لازم ندارم  :لبخند گشاده!: هرکی طالبه با مدیران صحبت کنه بیان برشون دارن و همون ستاره های خاکستری برا ما کافیه

----------


## Felony

الان مشکلتون قرمز شدن نام کاربریتون هست ؟!
به جای این بحث های مسخره و بی سر و ته بشینید 4 تا چیز یاد بگیرید ، 2 تا کار درست و حسابی بکنید ... 2 تا پروژه انجام بدید تا براتون رزومه بشه ، تا توان و وقتش رو دارید مطالعه کنید و یاد بگیرید ...

بارها شده خودم و دیگر دوستان درخواست جذب نیرو برای کارهای خوب و با حقوق مناسب و آینده شغلی خوب دادن ، اون موقع 10 نفر رزومه میفرستن که رزومه 1 نفر به زور به درد بخورد در میاد  اونم با کلی اما و اگر ، ولی یه تاپیک بزنن که فلانی فلان کارو کرد ، بیاید فلان کار مسخره بی سر و ته رو بکنیم ، 200 نفر میریزن ...

بعد هم پیش هر کی میشینی میگه : ای بابا کار کجا بود ، کار نیست تو این مملکت ، من خودم برنامه نویسم ، من فلانم ، من فلان کارارو کردم ... وقتی صداش میکنی بیا مصاحبه پرفسور جان برای کار ، میبینی طرف کلا تعطیله ...

یادش بخیر ، یه زمانی اینجا واقعا برنامه نویس های بزرگی فعالیت میکردن ...

----------


## veniz2008

سلام.
خانه از پای بست ویران است
خواجه در بند نقش ایوان است
اولین مشکل این سایت به نظر من شخص مدیر سایت هست به عبارتی نوک هرم، نوکی نیست که بشه به عنوان یه الگو بهش تکیه کرد.
کسی که اشباع شده و هیچ انگیزه ای نداره، یه فرد بی تفاوت نسبت به اتفاقات و دغدغه های سایت.
کسی که حاضر نیست پای حرف مدیران خودش بشینه چطور میخواد به حرف من کاربر گوش بده؟
با احترام به تمامی مدیران لایق میخوام بگم که مدیر اینجا یعنی زرشک و جایگاه کاربر هم از دیدگاه مدیر یعنی زرشک، حالا خودتون حساب کنید کاربر از دید مدیر ارشد سایت میشه چی : (زرشک)زرشک
بعد از مدیر سایت می رسیم به مدیران بخش ها. واقعا جای تاسف داره به خیلی از این ها بگیم مدیر.
هنوز برخورد عقده ای یکی از مدیران تالار سی شارپ رو فراموش نکردم و با وجود پیگیری زیاد به جایی نرسیدم چون از ریشه فاسد هستید.
وقتی توی متن جریمه حرف چند وقت قبل خودم رو عینا" بهم برمیگردونن چه سندی محکم تر از این میخواستید؟ ولی خانه از پای بست ویران است.
من میخوام یه سوال ازتون بپرسم آقای صادقیان، شما که با وجود پیگیری های من، به عدالت رفتار نکردید، نتیجش چی شد؟ نتیجش این شد که منی که چند ساله داشتم اینجا زحمت میکشیدم و به کاربران کمک میکردم از سایت زده شدم و طرف مدیر عقده ای رو گرفتید که 2 هفته یکبار لاگین میکنه. مقصر اصلی این نابسامانی ها و نارضایتی ها خود شما مدیران هستید که با رفتارهای اشتباهتون باعث دلسردی کاربران شدید.
و در نهایت می رسیم به کاربران. 
کاربری که در خلا وجود مدیران همش دنبال حاشیه هست و براحتی مجال پیدا کرده که واسه خودش هر کاری دوست داره انجام بده.
کاربری که با وجود 13 سال سن به خودش اجازه میده توی هر تاپیکی و با هر موضوعی پست بذاره؛ اونم با قاطعیت 100%.
کاربری که ویروس میذاره و ناجوانمردانه فایل های دیگران رو حذف میکنه، بدون اینکه ذره ای معرفت به خرج بده.
کاربری که در جهت اعتراض، فحش ناموسی میده و دلیلش رو بیدار کردن مدیران همیشه در خواب اعلام میکنه.
کاربری که هنوز بلد نیست یه عنوان خوب برای تاپیکش انتخاب کنه و برای گرفتن جواب، التماس و خواهش راه میندازه، بدون اینکه ذره ای احساس شخصیت و غرور کنه.
با VIP یا بدون VIP هم میشه برای انسانیت و برای دوستانمون فعالیت کنیم. این چیزها همونطور که دوست عزیزم جناب khokhan گفتن اسباب گمراهی و خودشیفتگی میشن، یاد دادن به دیگران و شاد کردن یه انسان به تمام ستاره های این دنیا می ارزه.

----------


## habibb

> الان مشکلتون قرمز شدن نام کاربریتون هست ؟!
> به جای این بحث های مسخره و بی سر و ته بشینید 4 تا چیز یاد بگیرید ، 2 تا کار درست و حسابی بکنید ... 2 تا پروژه انجام بدید تا براتون رزومه بشه ، تا توان و وقتش رو دارید مطالعه کنید و یاد بگیرید ...
> 
> بارها شده خودم و دیگر دوستان درخواست جذب نیرو برای کارهای خوب و با حقوق مناسب و آینده شغلی خوب دادن ، اون موقع 10 نفر رزومه میفرستن که رزومه 1 نفر به زور به درد بخورد در میاد  اونم با کلی اما و اگر ، ولی یه تاپیک بزنن که فلانی فلان کارو کرد ، بیاید فلان کار مسخره بی سر و ته رو بکنیم ، 200 نفر میریزن ...
> 
> بعد هم پیش هر کی میشینی میگه : ای بابا کار کجا بود ، کار نیست تو این مملکت ، من خودم برنامه نویسم ، من فلانم ، من فلان کارارو کردم ... وقتی صداش میکنی بیا مصاحبه پرفسور جان برای کار ، میبینی طرف کلا تعطیله ...
> 
> یادش بخیر ، یه زمانی اینجا واقعا برنامه نویس های بزرگی فعالیت میکردن ...


من که خیلی چیز یاد گرفتم فکر ها و ایده ها رو خوندم بالاخره دوست داشتیم اعتباری داشته باشیم
اینی که میگی طرف تعطیله بر می گرده به جامعت که طرف از دانشگاه بی سواد فارغ التحصیل میشه!
اینی که میگی بر میگرده به این همه ارشد و دکترا که توی فضای وب فعالیتی نداره بعد از سال ها وب گردی تازه یک ذره بوی علم به مشامم رسید
اینو می گم که آموزش توی فضای وب سال ها نبود بالاخره وقتی  نگاه می کنی به کاربرها باید بشه فهمید با تجربه کیه!

----------


## amirkazem

vipبودن یک برچسب هستش.درهرصورت بدهم نیست.شایدبتونه یه تفاوتی آنهم کوچک ودرسابقه فعالیت درسایت رونشون بده ودیگرهیچ.مهم این هستش که آدم هرقدرهم کم ولی بسیارمفیدواقع بشه.
سیاهی لشکرنیایدبه کار/یک مردجنگی به ازصدهزار
ضمن این که زندگی به طولش مهم نیست عرض زندگی مهم هستش.بنابراین زندگی ماوقتی ارزشمندهست که بتونیم درزندگی دیگران هم مؤثرباشیم.
بزرگی سراسربه گفتارنیست/دوصدگفته چون نیم کردارنیست

----------


## sagggad

دوستان اینجا رو کردید قهوه خونه؟
یکی میاد شعر میخونه یکی دیگه کلماتی از بزرگان میگه :خیلی عصبانی:  :قهقهه: 
یه موضوعی رو توجه داشته باشید:
*تمامی اون هایی که الان مدیر بخش یا VIP هستن،علتش اینه که در سایت پست های مفید گذاشتن و دیگران رو راهنمایی کردن و بقیه از این ها تعریف میکردن...
یعنی فقط به این نیست که شما پست زیاد بدی و تشکرهات زیاد بشه باید مفید باشی و لیاقت نشون بدی
تازه بعدش هم مسئولیت به گردنت میوفته در حد تیم ملی...
دقت کن این عنوان سوال شما هست habibb :
**به نظرتون کاربرانی که سابقه 4 سال و بیشتر سابقه فعالیت دارند  کاربر VIP بشن خوبه یا بده؟چرا؟مشکل چیه*

*من میخوام بدونم مگه درجه کاربری به سابقه کار مربوط میشه؟؟

عذر میخوام از این که رک صحبت میکنم اما اگر دقت کنی شما از سال 1388 در سایت عضو هستی و تا الان کلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ا 

 380 تا پست و  138 تا تشکر داری...

این یعنی فعالیتت زیاد نیست...

حالا من هم باز زیاد بیکارم که صبح تا شب تو سایت آنلاینم 

شما حساب کاربری جناب * *Felony** رو ببین یک سال از شما زودتر عضو شدن تعداد تشکرها : 4306 بار تشکر شده در 2582 پست

واقعا تفاوتی نیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــست؟؟

من الان یک سال هست عضو شدم و تا الان هم از شما چه پنهان 2 بار جریمه شدم یعنی بهم اخطار داده شده از طرف 

مدیران که علتش هم گاهی اوقات مثلا شرکت در تایپیک های بی محتوا بوده که باید این ها رو هم رعایت میکردم

(حالا درسته تشکرهام تو یه سال 500 تا شده ولی باز هم عقیده ام اینه که خیلی ضعیف هستم تو سایت)

* به نظر من هم مدیران نباید برای این موضوع اهمیت قائل باشن

یعنی اصلا VIP معنی نداره

یا مدیر باشن یا کاربر معمولی

چون VIP بعععضیا فک میکنن چه خبره؟

یا فک میکنن تبعیض گذاشته میشه 

در حالی که اینطوری نیست

الکی خودتون رو درگیر این مسائل نکنید و *بیشتر سعی کنید خودتون رو ارتقاء بدید نه درجه کاربریتون رو*

----------


## ayat_tanavar

خوشم ازت میاد سجاد مثل خودم رک حرف می زنی.

مثلا پست اول رو ببینید . آقای csvbcscp از habibb تشکر کرده چرا ؟

چون habibb در تاپیک ایشون این مورد آیا C++‎.net بله یا نه از ایشون تشکر کرده.

خواستم بگم اینجا یه طوریه . خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ayat_tanavar

بچه ها یه فکری.

من از شما تشکر می کنم . شما  هم از من تشکر کنید بعدش هر دو تا مون مدیر میشیم .


اگر سیب به تو بدهم تو هم سیب هر دوتامون 1 سیب داریم .
اما اگر من از تو تشکر کنم و تو هم از من هر دوتامون تشکرهای زیادی خواهیم داشت .

----------


## sagggad

*دوستانی رو میبینم که اسم نمیبرم ولی از دوتا پست که کاملا مخالف هم حرف زدن تشکر میکنن
خوب این یعنی چی؟
یعنی این که مشکل از ماست که احترام برا هم دیگه قائل نیستیم حتی تو همین تایپیک
همه چیزمون رو حساب آشنایی ها و پارتی بازیه
بیخود سعی نکنید پای مدیریت رو بکشید وسط  جناب veniz2008 .
اون ها هم گرفتاری دارن و نمیتونن در یک لحظه به صدهزار تا تایپیک رسیدگی کنن...
آره راست میگید من یه سری جاهایی پست گذاشتم و تو پست بالایی هم گفتم دو بار جریمه شدم اما نمیخواستم از روی لج و لجبازی صحبت کنم
یه چیزی بوده که نهایتا اشتباه متوجه شده بودم و بعد هم با گفتن مدیران تو همون تایپیک متوجه اشتباه شدم
اصلا شما فک کردید سایت براچیه؟؟
برای این که اطلاعات اضافه شه
نه این که هر کسی خودش رو استاد بدونه
متاسفم که همچین طرز فکرهای اشتباهی در بین ما وجود داره
*

----------


## danial.saeedi

*ابله چو گوید که بی گنام بس نیست ای برادر ان ابلهی گناهش.*
بعضیا با رنگ قرمز مشکل دارن.لطفا در حوضه برنامه نویسی فعالیت کنید نه در حاشیه.

----------


## sagggad

رنگ قرمز؟
یعنی چی؟

----------


## habibb

> دوستان اینجا رو کردید قهوه خونه؟
> یکی میاد شعر میخونه یکی دیگه کلماتی از بزرگان میگه
> یه موضوعی رو توجه داشته باشید:
> *تمامی اون هایی که الان مدیر بخش یا VIP هستن،علتش اینه که در سایت پست های مفید گذاشتن و دیگران رو راهنمایی کردن و بقیه از این ها تعریف میکردن...
> یعنی فقط به این نیست که شما پست زیاد بدی و تشکرهات زیاد بشه باید مفید باشی و لیاقت نشون بدی
> تازه بعدش هم مسئولیت به گردنت میوفته در حد تیم ملی...
> دقت کن این عنوان سوال شما هست habibb :
> **به نظرتون کاربرانی که سابقه 4 سال و بیشتر سابقه فعالیت دارند  کاربر VIP بشن خوبه یا بده؟چرا؟مشکل چیه*
> 
> ...


به هر حال شرایطی باید وضع بشه که ی شخص برای رسیدن بهش پر محتوا پست بده حتی اون شخص می تونه از VIP ها هم بالاتر باشه
به هر حال خوندن تاپیک های سایت خیلی مشکل و خسته کنندس همشون بلا استثناء باید ویرایش بشن
حالا کی می تونه این همه جواب رو ویرایش کنه
الان این سایت
 مثل نویسنده ای شده که داره تو چک نویس مطالب خوده شو مینویسه و هی خط می زنه 
حالا کی بیشینه این چک نویس ها رو مرتب کنه ببره تو کتاب خدا می دونه
همین VIP ها هم اگه بخوای پست ها شونو ویرایش کنن به نظرت از این 4 هزار تا چند تاش باقی می مونه :متعجب:

----------


## simorgh-hossein

تو رو خدا دست بردارید از این ستاره ها  و ستاره گرفتن و VIP شدن !!!

بخدا اگه بتونی دست یکی رو بگیری و بهش یک نکته رو آموزش بدی ، مطمئن باش خدا جوابتو میده !!!

همین 5 ماه پیش توی یکی از انجمن ها که اسمش رو هم نمیگم مدیری اومد و جواب یکی از سوالا رو داد !
من که خیلی خوش حال شدم چه برسد به بقیه دوستان !!!

ولی اینو میدونم که تو این سایت خیلی ها دنبال ستاره هستن !!!  :کف کرده!: 

بنظر من مهم کمک به بقیس نه ستاره دار شدن !!

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه.
این جا هنوز از این بحث ها شروع شده؟!

خدا به خیر کنه، در آینــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــده چه شود.

من همه پست ها رو نخوندم.

دوستی که تاپیک رو ایجاد کردی :



> کاربران VIP تمام امکانات مدیریتی رو دارن


ما که مدیریم به تمام امکانات دسترسی نداریم :لبخند گشاده!: ، فقط مدیران کل این امتیاز  رو دارن---> وقتی یکی از دوستان به عنوان مدیر انتخاب میشه همین اتفاق میافته دیگه
 اساتیدی هم که VIP شدن مدیرهای گذشته، بازنشسته های امروز هستند.




> این vip شدن . برا این خوبه فکر می کنی تو هم کسی هستی . یا فایده ی دیگری  نداره . مثلا جلو اسمت مینویسن vip بعد تو احساس می کنی . تو هم وجود داری .  کلی قیافه می گیری . د همین خاصیت دیگه ای نداره.


* این افراد همه اساتیدی هستند که مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم به این سایت و کاربرانش کمک کردن و باعث پیشرفتشون شدن اصلا درست نیست اینطوری در موردشون قضاوت کنید.!





> خب بازم تغییرش میدیم


 :متفکر: 




> الان مشکلتون قرمز شدن نام کاربریتون هست ؟!
> به جای این بحث های مسخره و بی سر و ته بشینید 4 تا چیز یاد بگیرید ، 2 تا  کار درست و حسابی بکنید ... 2 تا پروژه انجام بدید تا براتون رزومه بشه ،  تا توان و وقتش رو دارید مطالعه کنید و یاد بگیرید ...
> 
> بارها شده خودم و دیگر دوستان درخواست جذب نیرو برای کارهای خوب و با حقوق  مناسب و آینده شغلی خوب دادن ، اون موقع 10 نفر رزومه میفرستن که رزومه 1  نفر به زور به درد بخورد در میاد  اونم با کلی اما و اگر ، ولی یه تاپیک  بزنن که فلانی فلان کارو کرد ، بیاید فلان کار مسخره بی سر و ته رو بکنیم ،  200 نفر میریزن ...
> 
> بعد هم پیش هر کی میشینی میگه : ای بابا کار کجا بود ، کار نیست تو این  مملکت ، من خودم برنامه نویسم ، من فلانم ، من فلان کارارو کردم ... وقتی  صداش میکنی بیا مصاحبه پرفسور جان برای کار ، میبینی طرف کلا تعطیله ...
> 
> یادش بخیر ، یه زمانی اینجا واقعا برنامه نویس های بزرگی فعالیت میکردن ...


 :چشمک: 
کلا موافقم مخصوصا!:



> *یادش بخیر ، یه زمانی اینجا واقعا برنامه نویس های بزرگی فعالیت میکردن ...*


 :افسرده: 

*فعال بودن خودش از هزار رنگ و سطح دسترسی با ارزش تره، قرمز باشیم یا سبز مهم نیست، مهم اینه که مفیــــــــــــــــد باشیم*.



شب خوش/ موفق باشید.

----------


## habibb

> دوستی که تاپیک رو ایجاد کردی :
> ما که مدیریم به تمام امکانات دسترسی نداریم، فقط مدیران کل این امتیاز  رو دارن---> وقتی یکی از دوستان به عنوان مدیر انتخاب میشه همین اتفاق میافته دیگه
>  اساتیدی هم که VIP شدن مدیرهای گذشته، بازنشسته های امروز هستند.


با سلام  :متعجب: 
من چند تا عکس به عنوان مدرک از توانایی های یک VIP می گذارم ببینید چه قدرتی داره! :متعجب: 

VIP در حال تست تاپیک از نوع اعلان :متعجب: 

Elan.PNG

VIP در حال پاک سازی تالار ها :متعجب: 
hazf111.PNG

packsazi.PNG

اینم  یک VIP که 4 ساله VIP شده و تعداد پست هاش کمه مثل Felony به 4000 تا نمیرسه :متعجب: 
می گم یعنی تعداد پست کم هم خیلی مهم نیست تو VIP شدن مهم پر محتوا بودنه :متعجب: 

post.PNG 

اینم قدرت مدیریت برای جریمه کردن کاربران

garime.PNG

در کل ما هم هدفمون کمکه به سایت و دوستانه.قصدمون خیره.
و این ایده رو سرکوب نکنید چون خیلی کمک به بهبود وضع سایت میشه اگر اونها که شایسته اند انتخاب بشن
همین VIP ها رو که من اصلا به ندرت میبینم حضورشون رو توی سایت
اصلا انگار که نسلشون منقرض شده بهتره که بقای نسلی بشه! :متعجب: 
بالاخره ی عده هم 4 ساله تجربه دارن و کسی هم که VIP میشه نمیات کاری کنه که حساب VIP یش باطل بشه چون باید 4 ساله دیگه صبر کنه تا دوباره VIP بشه
به نظرم ی عده ی محدودی فعلا انتخاب بشن ببینیم چی میشه؟مشکل چیه؟من که مشکلی نمیبینم همش مخالفت می کنید چیکار!؟ :افسرده: 
متشکرم

----------


## majid_i68

پیروز واقعی کسی هست که هم یاد بگیره و هم به دیگران یاد بده ..حالا میخواد vip باشه یا مثل من یه کاربر معمولی........

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> من چند تا عکس به عنوان مدرک از توانایی های یک VIP می گذارم ببینید چه قدرتی داره!
> 
> VIP در حال تست تاپیک از نوع اعلان



این کارت از اون کارایی بود که باعث میشه به کوبیدن کلم تو دیوار فکر فکر کنم  :خیلی عصبانی: ( :لبخند گشاده!: )



> اینم  یک VIP که 4 ساله VIP شده و تعداد پست هاش کمه مثل Felony به 4000 تا نمیرسه
> می گم یعنی تعداد پست کم هم خیلی مهم نیست تو VIP شدن مهم پر محتوا بودنه


دوست عزیز این کارها زمانی انجام شده که این دوستان مدیر بودن !! نه الان
همین آقای Felony چندماه بیشتر نیست که VIP شده قبلاً مدیر بخش بودن و اون کارها رو انجام دادن.


کاربران VIP از نطر امتیاز برابر کاربران عادی هستن .

شب نزدیک به صبحاون خوش :دال

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> همین VIP ها رو که من اصلا به ندرت میبینم حضورشون رو توی سایت
> اصلا انگار که نسلشون منقرض شده بهتره که بقای نسلی بشه!


شما متوجه منظور ما از VIP نشدی ظاهراً

اگه این دوستان رو به ندرت می بینیم به این خاطره که اگه می تونستن/می خواستن زیاد بیان اینجا *مدیر باقی می موندن* و VIP نمی شدن OK ?
در مورد بقای نسل هم، مدیرهایی که بعد از VIP شدن یک/چند مدیر انتخاب می شوند==== بقای نسل .




> و این ایده رو سرکوب نکنید چون خیلی کمک به بهبود وضع سایت میشه اگر اونها که شایسته اند انتخاب بشن


با این ایده که کاربران فعال "به هر طریق" مشخص/تشویق شوند مخالف نیستم (احتمالاً بقیه دوستان هم نباشن)، ولی باید راه بهتری پیدا بشه؛مثلاً: اگه واقعاً همه اینطوری فکر کنن باید یه طرح خوب داشته باشن .
-مثلاً -فعال ترین کاربر هفته/ماه رو انتخاب کنن و کاری براش بکنن برای نمونه مقالات خفن :شیطان:  مربوط به تالارخودشون رو ترجمه کنن و در اختیار این کاربران قرار بدن تا اون ها هم تشویق بشن (این مورد معمولا برای تازه کارها بهتره کهنه کارها خودشون هم مقالن و هم خفن) و یا کارهایی این چنینی

نباید ملاک تاریخ عضویت باشه، باید مفید بودن باشه خب مدیرهای بخش یا مدیرهای کل که بی کار نیستن (حداقل من که ندیدم)، هر روز بیان یکی رو زیر نظر بگیرن و بهش امتیاز بدن بعد یه مدت بگن خب فلانی 10 تا + داره این رنگی بشه یا فلان...

یا باید یه چیزی مثل همین تشکر بشه ملاک کار و سیستم خودش به ازای N تعداد امضا که اضافه میشه یا دسترسی بده یا رنگ عوض کنه که اینام هم کار می بره و خیلی ها ممکنه از هر 10 تا پست مفید فقط 1 تشکر دریافت کنن.

اگه کسی فعال باشه -انقدر حاشیه سازی نکنه- بعد از مدتی که ثابت کرد سطح سواد لازم رو داره و واقعا میتونه مفید باشه به انتخاب مدیر کل (اگر صلاح بدونن)، مدیر یه بخش میشه .
اینم بگم وقتی مدیر میشی هیچ خبری نیست، فقط باید روز 100 تاپیک و پست رو بررسی کنه یعنی از دست دادن زمان در آخر هم چون یکی از قوانین خوشش نمیاد و طبق قانون رفتار نمی کنه باید پستش رو حذف کنی اونم روزی 100 پ.خ بهت بده و حرف های آنچنانی و ... خلاصه جنگ اعصاب. خوشبختانه این افراد *کم هستن* .

*بهترین تشویق هم -فعلاً- برای کاربران واقعا فعال و مقید به قوانین سایت اینه که به مدیریت بخش منصوب می شوند.*

----------


## Amir Oveisi

من یادمه یه زمانی یه پیشنهادی مطرح شده بود (یادم نیست از طرف کی، اون قدیما) که دو نوع مدیر برای هر بخش انتخاب بشه که نوع اول فقط کار پاکسازی تالار ها رو به عهده داشته باشند و کاری به مباحث فنی نداشته باشند (و ازشون هم انتظار نره که چرا تو فلان تاپیک به بقیه کمک نکرده) و نوع دوم کار تولید محتوای فنی، راه اندازی و شرکت در مباحث فنی و کمک به بقیه کاربرا از نظر فنی رو عهده دار بشن و کاری به پاکسازی تالار ها نداشته باشند. اینجوری مدیران فعلی میتونن وقت ازاد بیشتری در سایت داشته باشند و به تولید محتوای فنی بپردازند و مدیران جدیدی از بین کاربران انتخاب بشه (که لزوما نیازی نیست تجربه و سطح فنی بالایی هم داشته باشند) که کار منظم نگه داشتن تالار ها رو به عهده بگیرند.
کسانی که مشتاق هستند میتونند این پیشنهاد رو دوباره ارائه بدن به مسئولان سایت و پیگیرش باشند ببینند قابلیت اجرایی شدن داره یا خیر.
در مورد VIP هم که چند روزه در موردش بحث میشه باید عرض کنم که صرفا کاری بوده که در جهت ادای احترام به افرادی که زمانی برای سایت و کاربرانش زحمت (هر چند خیلی ناچیز) کشیدن انجام شده و هیچ جنبه و امتیاز خاصی نداره. :-)
موفق و سربلند باشید همگی

----------


## habibb

> به نظرم ی عده ی محدودی فعلا انتخاب بشن ببینیم چی میشه؟مشکل چیه؟من که مشکلی نمیبینم همش مخالفت می کنید چیکار!؟





> در مورد VIP هم که چند روزه در موردش بحث میشه باید عرض کنم که صرفا کاری بوده که در جهت ادای احترام به افرادی که زمانی برای سایت و کاربرانش زحمت (هر چند خیلی ناچیز) کشیدن انجام شده و هیچ جنبه و امتیاز خاصی نداره. :-)
> موفق و سربلند باشید همگی


در ضمن اینم سطح دسترسی Felony که تاریخش ماله امساله!
hazf111.PNG

شما دارین ذهن ها رو منحرف می کنید قصدتون تغییر تفکره مدیریت سایته!
پس این عنوانو بدین! Experienced 
با سطح دسترسی مشاهده ی تاپیک های حذف شده و پاک سازی تالار ها  فقط به خاطر سابقه حضور در سایت
رنگ هم می تونه مثلا سیاه باشه

ولی باید اون شروط هم قرار بدین تا افراد Experienced یا دیگران بتونن عنوان VIP رو بگیرن
مثلا ی نرم افزار خفن یا 5 - 6 تا مقاله خفن یا چند تا الگوریتم ویژه :متعجب:

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> در ضمن اینم سطح دسترسی Felony که تاریخش ماله *امساله*!


 :متفکر: 



> همین آقای Felony *چندماه* بیشتر نیست که VIP شده


چند ماه یعنی کمتر از یک سال !

----------


## habibb

> دوست عزیز این کارها زمانی انجام شده که این دوستان مدیر بودن !! نه الان
> همین آقای Felony چندماه بیشتر نیست که VIP شده قبلاً مدیر بخش بودن و اون کارها رو انجام دادن.


این VIP قبلا مدیر نبوده و در تالار Embedded که تا حالا اصلا مدیر نداشته 4 ساله که داره فعالیت می کنه
ضمیمه 115510

اینم اولین پستش در سایت برنامه نویس
3434.PNG

در ضمن شما که میگی اختیاراتمون کمه داری مثل شبه دید میزنی اینجا نمی تونم ببینمت چراغتم که خاموش کردی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## aimaz23

> با سلام
> ی ایده اومد توی ذهنم نمی تونم نگم
> اینکه تعداد کاربران VIP سایت بیشتر بشه خوبه یا بده ؟ چه مشکلاتی وجود داره؟
> یعنی هر کس خواست VIP بشه باید 4 سال از فعالیتش توی سایت بگذره؟
> به نظر من کسی که 4 سال فعالیت کرده نمیات کاری کنه که حساب VIPیش باطل بشه؟
> به نظرم که فکر خوبیه؟ حالا هر کی دلیل خودش رو بگه؟
> من میگم اینجوری جنب و جوش بیشتر میشه البته از نوع علمیش!
> می خوام شوق و اشتیاق بیشتری برقرار بشه و هم اینکه محیط دوستانه و صمیمیتری داشته باشیم!
> متشکرم
> ...


بقول شاعر مشک انست که خود ببوید نه انکه عطار بگوید--- وقتی یه سوال که احتمالا جواب هم داره می پرسی حتی دوستان VIP هم راهنمایی هم نمی تونن بکنن پس فرق کاربر عادی  و VIP  رو فقط توی حرف نمیشه دنبال کرد به امید روزیکه VIP هم علمشو داشته باشه که ............

----------


## sagggad

*من این وسط فقط یه سوال ازت دارم: فک کن الان شدی VIP >>>>>>>> بعدش چه بدرد میخوری؟ (به عبارتی هم به چه درد خودت میخوره؟)*

----------


## Amir Oveisi

میخ اهنین نرود در سنگ فرو!
برادر من کاربران VIP سطح دسترسی خاصی برای مدیریت تاپیک ها و پست ها ندارند! هر عمل مدیریتی که شما با عکس ها به عنوان مدرک قرار میدید در زمانی قبل از VIP بودن اون کاربر انجام شده. حالا یا کاربر مدیر بوده یا به هر دلیلی در یک بازه زمانی خاصی دسترسی هایی بهش داده شده بوده که یک سری اعمال مدیریتی رو بتونه انجام بده و بعد از اون بازه زمانی، بنا به دلایلی که عرض کردم، یه کلمه VIP کنار اسمش گذاشتن.
اگر دقت کرده باشید تو پست های قبلی هم اشاره شده که کاربران VIP، *اکثرا* مدیران سابق سایت هستند. پس الزاما هر کاربر VIP حتما مدیر نبوده.
حالا شما به جای چرخیدن در حاشیه کلمه VIP، بهتر هست که اصل ایدتون رو در موردش صحبت کنید و درگیر کلمات نباشید. VIP یا Exprienced یا قرمز و سیاه و آبی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه، ایده رو کامل با در نظر گرفتن همه شرایط و جزئیاتی که تو فکرتون هست بیان کنید تا بقیه بتونن در مورد چالش هایی که ممکنه داشته باشه نظر بدن و چه بسا قابل پیاده سازی در سایت هم بود و شما هم شدید بانی خیر.
ازتون خواهش میکنم دیگه با کلمات بازی نکنید :)

----------


## Vahab

آخرش که چی ؟
یاد دوران مدرسه افتادم که اکثرا دوست داشتن مبسر کلاس بشن :D

----------


## habibb

> میخ اهنین نرود در سنگ فرو!
> برادر من کاربران VIP سطح دسترسی خاصی برای مدیریت تاپیک ها و پست ها ندارند! هر عمل مدیریتی که شما با عکس ها به عنوان مدرک قرار میدید در زمانی قبل از VIP بودن اون کاربر انجام شده. حالا یا کاربر مدیر بوده یا به هر دلیلی در یک بازه زمانی خاصی دسترسی هایی بهش داده شده بوده که یک سری اعمال مدیریتی رو بتونه انجام بده و بعد از اون بازه زمانی، بنا به دلایلی که عرض کردم، یه کلمه VIP کنار اسمش گذاشتن.
> اگر دقت کرده باشید تو پست های قبلی هم اشاره شده که کاربران VIP، *اکثرا* مدیران سابق سایت هستند. پس الزاما هر کاربر VIP حتما مدیر نبوده.
> حالا شما به جای چرخیدن در حاشیه کلمه VIP، بهتر هست که اصل ایدتون رو در موردش صحبت کنید و درگیر کلمات نباشید. VIP یا Exprienced یا قرمز و سیاه و آبی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه، ایده رو کامل با در نظر گرفتن همه شرایط و جزئیاتی که تو فکرتون هست بیان کنید تا بقیه بتونن در مورد چالش هایی که ممکنه داشته باشه نظر بدن و چه بسا قابل پیاده سازی در سایت هم بود و شما هم شدید بانی خیر.
> ازتون خواهش میکنم دیگه با کلمات بازی نکنید :)





> مشکلات کنونی که برطرف شد نوبت اجرای برنامه های جدید برای سایت از لحاظ محتوا خواهد بود، طوری که علاوه بر کاربران مبتدی و متوسط برای کاربران حرفه ای نیز جذابیت لازم وجود خواهد داشت


ایده پیشه آقای کرامتیه بهشون بگین تشریف بیارن ایدشونو مطرح کنن فیض ببریم!



> اون موقع برام زیاد عجیب نبود و مطمئن بودم که فیض بردن یعنی چی! صبا ازم پرسید یعنی چی فیض ببریم؟ و من خندیدم و گفتم یعنی دست خالی برنگردیم! حالا برگشتیم ...... حالا می‌فهمم فیض نبردن یعنی چی! حالا می‌فهمم دست خالی بودن یعنی چی! حالا می‌فهمم «گفتا ز چه نالیم که از ماست که بر ماست» یعنی چی!


آی هوار!!!یکی تاپیکو قلف کنه! :متعجب: 



> من چون قرار شده تو امور مملکتی نظر ندم پس نظری ندارم فقط اومدم دعوت
> اهالی سرزمین آبهای همیشه آبی !
> با هم به مهربانی حرف بزنیم ..دلهایمان را با هم قسمت کنیم …با هم باشیم تا غریبه نباشیم . چنان به هم دل بدهیم که هیچ کس از گفتن راز دلش اضطراب نگیرد و بتواند بر بلندی بایستاد و فریاد کند هر آنچه در دل دارد .
> زیباترین ویژگی بهشت این است که مردم بی هیچ ترسی از حرفهای دل خود سخن می گویند . و همه از اسرار دل یکدیگر آگاهند ..
> سرزمین تان منتظرتان است….ا

----------


## سوداگر

> با سلام
> ی ایده اومد توی ذهنم نمی تونم نگم
> اینکه تعداد کاربران VIP سایت بیشتر بشه خوبه یا بده ؟ چه مشکلاتی وجود داره؟
> یعنی هر کس خواست VIP بشه باید 4 سال از فعالیتش توی سایت بگذره؟
> به نظر من کسی که 4 سال فعالیت کرده نمیات کاری کنه که حساب VIPیش باطل بشه؟
> به نظرم که فکر خوبیه؟ حالا هر کی دلیل خودش رو بگه؟
> من میگم اینجوری جنب و جوش بیشتر میشه البته از نوع علمیش!
> می خوام شوق و اشتیاق بیشتری برقرار بشه و هم اینکه محیط دوستانه و صمیمیتری داشته باشیم!
> متشکرم


توی نیروهای مسلّح بعد از 4 سال جون کندن فقط یه درجه میگیرن حالا بعد از 4 سال عضویت توی یه سایت انتظار دارید گاو پیشونی سفیدتون بکنن!!!

----------


## sagggad

*این عکسو ببینید اون موقع دیگه به فکر مدیر شدن هم نمیوفتین (مسئولیت داره)*

edffg.jpg

*از 12 تا 9 تاش حذف شده به دلایل مختلف*

----------


## aliramazani

پس با سابقه من باید بشم مدیر کل سایت!
8 سال

----------


## mthreat.info

هی من نمیخوام پست بدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  نمیشه :D
عالی جنابان به آقای کرامتی PM بدید دیگه این جا پست ندید :D بزارید پست های بیجواب بیاد رو نه این تاپیک :D

----------


## Amir Oveisi

> *آخه به اینا میگن مدیر؟؟؟:
> دلیل پاک کردن تایپیک رو ببین:*
> 
> ضمیمه 115572


برادر من عکس رو برداشتید متن مقابل دلیل رو تغییر دادید (اونم خیلی تابلو) در حالیکه دو تا پست بالاتر عکس اصلی هست که همین تاپیک مورد نظر شما توش وجود داره و دلیل پاک شدنش رو یه چیز دیگه نوشته  :چشمک: 
چی فرض کردید ملت رو اخه؟
ای بابا...

----------


## joker

> پس با سابقه من باید بشم مدیر کل سایت!
> 8 سال


طرف بچه آبادان بود ، ادعاي خدايي كرد ، بهش گفتن قبل از تو ي نفر ادعا پيغمبري كرد ، دارش زديم ، گفت خوب كاري كردين چون من نفرستاده بودمش  :قهقهه:  ( الان كنايه به تاريخ عضويت منه كه از مديركل سايت بيشتره  :چشمک: 

عنوان كاربري مهم نيست ، مهم سطح معلومات هست به شرط share كردنش با ديگران ( معلومات بي اينكه خيرش به كسي برسه بدرد لاي جرز ميخوره)

در مورد vip من ي پيشنهاد دارم برا مدير سايت  ، با توجه به شلوغ بودن بيش از حدسايت و وجود تاپيك هاي تكراري روزانه ، واقعا سايت اعصاب خردكن شده وي جورايي كسي دنبال مطلبي بگرده ، توي گوگل راحت تر پيدا ميكنه تا اينجا. پيشنهاد ميكنم وظيفه رفتگري سايت ( بخونيد ارسال تاپيكها به سطل آشغال) را بين vip ها تقسيم كنند. سوپوري كه شاخ و دم نميخواد :))

----------


## simorgh-hossein

> *آخه به اینا میگن مدیر؟؟؟:
> دلیل پاک کردن تایپیک رو ببین:*
> 
> ضمیمه 115572


واقعا جای خجالت داره که عکسو ویرایش میکنید بحای عکس اصلی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب:   :متعجب:   :متعجب: 

بچه ها اینجا میان نظر میدن اونوقت یکی اینجا پست میده ، مثلا فکر میکنه خیلی میدونه !!!  :متعجب:

----------


## habibb

مثلا ی ایده این می تونه باشه
الان برای ی موضوع چندین تاپیک وجود داره که یا به جواب رسیده یا به جواب نرسیده. حالا ی نفر بیشینه این تاپیک ها رو خلاصه سازی و تکمیل کنه در یک تاپیک 
بدون از قلم انداختن هیچ نکته ای . که دیگه اون موضوع کاملا به نتیجه برسه و جای هیچ سوالی نباشه! و اون تاپیک های قبلی ها هم پاک بشه.
حتی موضوعاتی هم وجود داره که اصلا داخل سایت نیست.
حالا موضوعات به دو بخش تقسیم میشه
یک سری موضوعات هم هست که پر بازدیده!
یک سری موضوعات هم هست که کم بازدیده!در حالی که مطلب با ارزشه!
حالا جای سواله که چند تا موضوع توسط ی کاربر انجام بشه تا بتونه عنوان VIP با تمام سطح دسترسی ها رو بگیره؟ چند تا؟ :متفکر:

----------


## SlowCode

> مثلا ی ایده این می تونه باشه
> الان برای ی موضوع چندین تاپیک وجود داره که یا به جواب رسیده یا به جواب نرسیده. حالا ی نفر بیشینه این تاپیک ها رو خلاصه سازی و تکمیل کنه در یک تاپیک 
> بدون از قلم انداختن هیچ نکته ای . که دیگه اون موضوع کاملا به نتیجه برسه و جای هیچ سوالی نباشه! و اون تاپیک های قبلی ها هم پاک بشه.
> حتی موضوعاتی هم وجود داره که اصلا داخل سایت نیست.
> حالا موضوعات به دو بخش تقسیم میشه
> یک سری موضوعات هم هست که پر بازدیده!
> یک سری موضوعات هم هست که کم بازدیده!در حالی که مطلب با ارزشه!
> حالا جای سواله که چند تا موضوع توسط ی کاربر انجام بشه تا بتونه عنوان VIP با تمام سطح دسترسی ها رو بگیره؟ چند تا؟


 خودت حاضری این مسولیت رو قبول کنی؟
پسر در مورد این چیزایی که میگی فکر میکنی اصلا؟
آخه کدوم آدم ناعاقلی میاد به خاطر یه عنوان مضخرف این همه وقتشو تلف کنه؟! حتی اگه به من بگن دسترسی مدیرکل سایت رو هم بهت میدیم درعوض بیا این کارا رو بکن بازم قبول نمی کنم!
چرا از اصل دور میشی؟
این همه آدم الان تو این تا\یک دارن بهت میگن این مسایل رو ول کن برو دنبال یه کار عملی یع بحث علمی...ولی انگار نه انگار! هنوز حرف خودتو میزنی!!

نمیدونم چرا این آقای کرامتی به موقع عمل نمیکنه!
تاپیکی رو که باید ببنده میزاره باز بمونه!
تاپیکی که باید بهش پاسخگو باشه رو میاد حذف میکنه!

آقای رییس یا بیا جواب پیشنهاد آقای حبیب رو بده یا بیا ببندش!

----------


## sagggad

*حبیب جان چرا عصبانی میشی؟
دوست عزیزم SlowCode میگه:
شما نباید سعی کنی درجه کاربرت رو افزاریش و ارتقا بدی و بخوای بیش از حد توانت (حالا چیزی که خودت میگی)نظر بدی
این کاری که شما گفتی یه کار ساده نیست
وتو به تنهایی نمیتونی این کار رو انجام بدی
بقیه هم که خیلی ببخشید دیوانه نشدن یه همچین مسئولیتی رو به خاطر دوتا ستاره قبول کنن...
دیدی که همه هم اینو میگن:*
*درجه کاربری در این حد که تو میگی اهمیت نــــــــــــــــــــــدا  ره*

----------


## SlowCode

> شما جز حسودی و خودخواهی چیزی بلدید یا نه؟اگر جهان سومی نیستید ایده ای ابراز بفرمایید!ی چیزی بگویید که به درد سایت بخورد نه مضخرف تحویل مردم بدهید.


  :قهقهه: 
به کی حسادت میکنم؟ به تو؟
اثبات کن که به چه چیز تو حسادت میکنم؟!

درکل تو این مدتی که با شما بحث کردم به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم!
به نظرم وقت گذاشتن بیش از تو این تاپیک صرفا وقت کشی هست نه چیز دیگه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.




> من میخوام یه سوال ازتون بپرسم آقای صادقیان، شما که با وجود پیگیری های من، به عدالت رفتار نکردید، نتیجش چی شد؟


ببخشید ما با عدالت( نتیجه و برخوردی که مد نظر شماست!!!!) عمل نکردیم.

من واقعا عذر میخواهم 
ولی باید در مورد حرفهای بی سروته دوستان و نظراتی که معلوم نیست چند ثانیه بابتش فکر شده صحبت کنم.
واقعا بهتون غبطه میخورم که اینقدر وقت آزاد دارید بیاید اینجا این صحبتها رو بیان کنید.
کاش 1 درصد از وقت آزاد شما رو من داشتم تا حداقل مقداری کارهام سروسامان میگرفت.
تازه فهمیدم چرا اینقدر سطح علمی سایت افت کرده.
مشت نمونه خرواره.
دوستان به جای فعالیت و پاسخ دوسه تا سوال مناسب یا ایجاد بحثهای جنجالی علمی که مجبور بشن برن مطالعه بکنن میان ایده های کشکی میدن که واقعا فقط باید غصه خورد.
من نمیدونم واقعا من باید صدبار یک مطلب رو بگم؟؟؟

همین کارها اتفاق میافته که مدیران هم فقط هفته ای یک بار برای حذف چندتا پست سر میزنن و دیگه دلشون نمیاد مطلب جدیدی بنویسن.
دلشون نمیاد بحث قشنگی بکنن.
فکر میکنید دلیل رفتن آقای موسوی چه بود؟
فکر میکنید علت کناره گیری آقای کشاورز چیست که خیلی کم میان؟
فکر میکنید دلیل غیبتهای چندماهه آقای مداح چیه؟
به نظرتون دلیل کناره گیری اقای تاجیک ، Inprise ، امین ثباتی ، امین مرغزاری و.... چه بود؟؟
دوستان اگر برای وقت خودتون ارزش قائل نیستید حداقل برای وقت دیگران احترام قائل باشید.

من دائما دارم تذکر میدم دقیقا شده مثل یک مهدکودک که همش باید بگی نکن ، بشین ، تکون نخور ، دست نزن ، شلوغ نکن.
بابا به خدا خجالت آوره.

دوست عزیزی که گفتی دانشگاه مارو بی سواد گذاشته.قبول . دانشگاه هیچی یاد نداده.
شما هم که زشته بری چهارتا فیلم ببینی شاید زبونم لال مطلب جدیدی یاد بگیری.
من واقعا صحبتهای آقای تاجیک رو تحسین میکنم.
بارها اینجا آگهی استخدام دادم و هرکی اومده باهاش مصاحبه کردم اولش با کلی ادعا آخرش با خجالت گذاشته رفته بیرون.
واقعا دوست دارید هرجا برای استخدام میرید جوری باهاتون برخورد بشه که آب بشید برید تو زمین؟؟؟

خواهش میکنم دست از این بچه بازیا بردارید مقداری بزرگ بشید.
آقای Habib اگر واقعا اینقدر وقت آزاد داری دائما اینجا مطالب بی سروته بنویسی لطفا دیگه اینجا فعالیت نکن.
اگر میخواهی فعالیت کنی و من باهات برخوردی نکنم لطفا در حیطه قوانین سایت و درست فعالیت کن درغیر اینصورت مجبور میشم کلا ساختار رفتاریم رو تغییر بدم و اینقدر جریمه و اخراج کنم شاید این وضع درست بشه.
به خدا زشته من بیام کسی رو جریمه یا اخراج کنم.اینجا مدرسه یا کودکستان نیست. مثلا یک جامعه تخصصیه.

من از دوستان عذرمیخوام تند صحبت کردم.
ولی اگر بار دیگه یک همچین پستهایی ببینم تمام کاربران اون پستها رو بدون استثنا از سایت محروم میکنم( به جز مدیران که مجبورن بیان جواب اینجور پستها رو بدن شاید بحث قطع بشه که متاسفانه میبینیم ول کن ماجرانیستن).

شب خوش.

 :عصبانی:

----------

